# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  كيف تتغلب على العطش نهار رمضان

## شمعة امل

كيف تتغلب على العطش في نهار رمضان


إن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة هذه الأيام يؤدي إلى العطش , ويلعب نوع الغذاء الذي يتناوله الصائم دورا كبيرا في تحمل العطش أثناء ساعات الصيام..
ولكي تتغلب على الإحساس بالعطش يمكن إتباع النصائح التالية:


1-تجنب تناول الأكلات والأغذية المحتوية على نسبة كبيرة من البهارات والتوابل بخاصة عند وجبة السحور لأنها تحتاج إلى شرب كميات كبيرة من الماء بعد تناولها .

حاول أن تشرب كميات قليلة من الماء في فترات متقطعة من الليل.-2

3-تناول الخضروات والفواكه الطازجة في الليل وعند السحور فإن هذه الأغذية تحتوي على كميات جيدة وكبيرة من الماء والالياف التي تمكث فترة طويلة في الامعاء مما يقلل من الاحساس بالجوع.

4-تجنب وضع الملح الكثير على السلطة والأفضل وضع الليمون عليها والذي يجعل الطعم مثيل للملح في تعديل الطعم.

5-إبتعد عن تناول الأكلات والأغذية المالحة مثل السمك المالح والطر شي والتي تدخل تحت اسم المخللات, فإن هذه الأغذية تزيد من حاجة الجسم إلى الماء.

6-يعتقد بعض الأشخاص إن شرب كميات كبيرة من الماء عند السحور يحميهم من الشعور بالعطش أثناء الصيام, 
وهذا اعتقاد خاطئ لان معظم هذه المياه زائدة عن حاجة الجسم لذا تقوم الكلية بفرزها بعد ساعات قليلة من تناولها.


7-إن الإكثار من السوائل في رمضان مثل العصيرات المختلفه والمياه الغازية يؤثر بشدة على المعدة وتقليل كفاءة الهضم وحدوث بعض الاضطرابات الهضمية


, 

ويعمد بعض الأفراد إلى شرب الماء المثلج بخاصة عند بداية الإفطار وهذا لا يروي العطش بل يؤدي إلى انقباض الشعيرات الدموية وبالتالي ضعف الهضم , 
ويجب أن تكون درجة الماء معتدلة أو متوسطة البرودة وأن يشربها الفرد متأنيا وليس دفعه واحدة , 
ودفع الطعام بالماء أثناء الأكل طريقة خاطئة لأنها لا تعطي فرصه للهضم وأكثر عمليات الهضم هو مضغ الطعام للحصول على هضم جيد .

ننصح أيضا بعدم شرب العصائر المحتويه على مواد مصنعة وملونة اصطناعيا والتي تحتوي على كميات كبيرة من السكر 




وقد ثبت عند أطباء التغذية انها تسبب أضرار صحية وحساسية لدى الأطفال , وينصح بإستبدالها بالعصائر الطازجة والفواكه

----------


## ابو عوده

صايره دكتوره وانا ما بعرف  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

ليش ما بتعرف ؟؟ :Db465236ff: 
يعني خليك شاطر بدل ما اكتبلك وصفه .......... :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكوره
وصفات جميله ومفيده كثير بالشهر الفضيل

----------


## down to you

والله محتاجين هي نصائح  :Smile: 

مشكوره :SnipeR (62):

----------


## اجمل حب

[align=center] 
شكرا شمعة الامل على هذه النصائح الجميلة
[/align]

----------


## رمز الاسود

:Smile:  :Smile: مشكوره
وصفات جميله ومفيده كثير بالشهر الفضيل

----------

